# Audison VRX 1.500



## IAWarden89 (Oct 4, 2010)

Audison VRX 1.500 - eBay (item 260672152403 end time Oct-09-10 07:40:34 PDT)


----------



## IAWarden89 (Oct 4, 2010)

Noone wants this?


----------



## IAWarden89 (Oct 4, 2010)

Okay so that listing ended. Time to post a new listing. 

eBay - New & used electronics, cars, apparel, collectibles, sporting goods & more at low prices


----------



## DAT (Oct 8, 2006)

Ok I bid...


----------



## kurakindmitry (Aug 12, 2010)

Any additional modules???


----------



## IAWarden89 (Oct 4, 2010)

Nope. Just the stock 2000rms at 1ohm.


----------

